# Spreader Setting



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Let's start sharing pictures of spreader settings on the back of your products to get a good starting point as a reference.

**As always, it is a good idea to measure the product and set the spreader to a lower setting then walk about until the product is finished.**

Bonide Turf Turbo









Reed & Perrine 17-0-3


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

http://www.theturftrade.com/general/11-05-13/Spreader_Settings.aspx


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I am not trying to be dense. I don't understand the value in doing this. What does the photos of the spreader settings get you?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I am not trying to be dense. I don't understand the value in doing this. What does the photos of the spreader settings get you?


Gets you a "starting" point. I remember someone asking awhile back so if we compiled settings on some popular products we use often, it could help someone.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> http://www.theturftrade.com/general/11-05-13/Spreader_Settings.aspx


 :thumbup: That's a good one.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://siteone.com/marketing/Spreader%20Setting%20Coversion%20Chart%20Instructions.pdf
https://siteone.com/marketing/SGN%20240%20Spreader%20Setting%20Chart.pdf
Just ran across this one.


----------



## Pedro built (Mar 26, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> https://siteone.com/marketing/Spreader%20Setting%20Coversion%20Chart%20Instructions.pdf
> https://siteone.com/marketing/SGN%20240%20Spreader%20Setting%20Chart.pdf
> Just ran across this one.


I spent hours looking for this exact fertilizer setting for my Scott's spreader and finally gave up, is this new On siteone?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Have you not seen my method of choosing a setting?

It works every time


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I was interested in having these tables "on file" but I actually use Connor's method when I use the spreader. 
:lol: :lol:


----------

